# Online maptool v63 4th Ed DND Game Tuesday Nights



## DarinCo (Jun 9, 2010)

On Tuesday night from 8 PM Central time  I have a chat based 4e game using maptool 1.3 build 63. We just finished Keep on the Shadowfell and are about to start  Heathen, a module for 5th level PCs. One of the players is unable to continue at present and so we need one or two more. right now a defender would be very useful. 
Starting stats are 26 points point-buy, and you can select 1 class/level appropriate item from the magic items list. I'll be adding another one before you start play. If interested, please email me at DarinCo.0@gmail.com
Thanks.

D.


----------

